# South West (Torquay) Sun 26 June to HMC-TTOC National Event



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

More to be announced very soon.........Please post if you are interested in meeting up with the South Cruise along the way?
ANT


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Ant we could meet up with you around Exeter maybe? will have to check with JoJo to see if we are staying at her sisters the night before.

I know it's at Gaydon but where is Gaydon :lol:  :?:

cheers Darren

ps are you going to bring dj fish


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Darren, He's just said he's coming!!!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

LIST SO FAR

ANT
DJ FISH
L7


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Where could we meet with the South crew? I'll try to call JOG


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ANT said:


> Where could we meet with the South crew? I'll try to call JOG


Hi mate,
We will be at Chievely services (junction of A34 and M4) between 7.30 and 7.45am on sunday morning. (wow what an early start :? )
It would be great if you can all meet up with us
Darren, Gaydon is here:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Early start for you ANT!

Anyone one else going to be an early bird?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Things are starting to look a little sketchy now so i'm not sure that were going to make it at all :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

L7 said:


> Things are starting to look a little sketchy now so i'm not sure that were going to make it at all :?


 :?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hiya!

Yeah depending on which route you're taking (M5?) we might be able to meet up with you? Maybe at Strensham Services?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Any confirmation regarding meeting with us on Sunday AM at Chievely????????????


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry mate still not confirmed whether were going or not :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

L7 said:


> Sorry mate still not confirmed whether were going or not :?


Sort your life out mate - you can't miss it. Come on, you know it makes sense


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

ok it looks like were coming now 8)

Ant where would you like to meet up ? Exeter services would be good for us


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Exeter Services would be great!, what sort of time?
ANT


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Read your thread on your meet. How do you fancy joining us at Hopwood Services? At the moment there are members from Wales and the north with us. I take it that you will be coming up the M5 and joining onto the M42 just after Droitwich. If you are using this route you will hit Hopwood Services after about 10 minuets. We plan to meet there between 8:15 and 8:45. Gaydon is about 45mins from Hopwood and don't mind showing you the way.
Let me know. 
Regards Phill.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

ANT said:


> Exeter Services would be great!, what sort of time?
> ANT


I don't mate your the one with sat-nav how long will it take form Exeter 

Say a time and i'll confirm


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Whats happening then guys ?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've sent Ant a PM to arrange meeting at Exeter services but havn't had a response.

I will dig out his number and ring him later, difficult as work has has gone a bit mental [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

THINKING OF LEAVING AT 6AM. In Exeter at about 6:30. How long does it take from Exeter to Hopwood? Is it Hopwood Park Motorway Services? i reckon it's about 2.5 hrs

ANT
ps sorry for the delay!!! :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ANT said:


> THINKING OF LEAVING AT 6AM. In Exeter at about 6:30. How long does it take from Exeter to Hopwood? Is it Hopwood Park Motorway Services? i reckon it's about 2.5 hrs
> 
> ANT
> ps sorry for the delay!!! :?


Does this mean you will not be meeting us at Chievely now?


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hiya,
I am leaving from Bristol on Sunday morning. If you guys don't mind I can try and meet anyone either at Hopwood or some other services on the M5?

Waz-TT


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Waz i need to have a look on the map but were leaving exeter services around 6ish but i'm not sure on what route yet 

If your traveling solo it might be easier to pm Jog and arrange with him as our plans are not yet finalised infact i dont have a plan


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just spoken to Ant. he is totaly gutted but due to work "problems" he cant leave the Hotel on Sunday


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm really sorry to let every one down. Due to work problems YET AGAIN!!!!!! :x I can't make it. Really sorry and I promise to make it to Poole. Really sorry!
ANT


----------

